# What size nailer to use for Soffit Replacement



## Mach5 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi folks, not sure whether to post this in 'tools' or 'roofing.' So, I'm gonna just put it in here. 

I am replacing the soffits around my house, and am using the occassion to 'fund' the purchase of a pneumatic nail gun. I see some nailer 'kits' which include a compressor and 3 types of nail-guns (a stapler/a brad nailer/and a 16-gauge finish nailer). 

Now here's the question... what size nailer do I actually need for this project? 

The soffits/fascia will be made from 1x6's and/or 1x4's and some 3/8" plywood... 

I've read 'conflicting' information... some stuff says to use 6d or 8d nails for this type of project, and elsewhere I read that a 16 or 18 gauge nailer would work fine. My understanding is that 6d = 13 or 15 gauge... so I'm only a bit confused at this point. 

May I ask what nail size is best for this type of project... I'd really like to get one of the kits, but if I need to buck-up and buy a 15 gauge nailer and a compressor, then so be it.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.
-paul.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I would use at least a 1x2 secured to the wall, and if youre going to use one of those guns for the soffit panels, make sure to use a ring shanked nail to hold the plywood up. Otherwise it will probably fall.


----------



## Mach5 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Nailguns and Soffits*

I went ahead and purchased the Porter-Cable nailgun 'kit' (includes a 16 gauge nailer). I am replacing the soffits with 1x4 strips and heavy-duty screen material. The nailer works great...don't know why I didn't get one sooner. It makes the project very manageable for me. 

I decided to stay away from plywood altogether. My house is 50 years old, and part of the soffits were plywood construction and parts were 1x4/screen construction. 

So far no problems.

Thanks all.
-paul.


----------

